# Have You Ever Had A Dog Fight Between Your Dogs?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes or No?

What were their sexes?

What were their ages?

What breed of dog were they?

Were they spayed/neutered?

Multiple choice*


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes or No? No, so not sure if the rest matters?

What were their sexes? F, M, M, M

What were their ages? 8, 5, 3, 1

What breed of dog were they? GSD, mutt, GSD, GSD

Were they spayed/neutered? Spayed, Neutered, intact, intact


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

No. No real fights. I've had a couple of what I call arguments and some scuffles but not a real fight. Mostly a lot of noise and postering but no real bites and they were easy to break up. Usually a loud noise or a "stop it" will end it.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

*Yes or No?* Yes

*What were their sexes?* Females 

*What were their ages? *At the time of fight 2 yrs and 3 yrs

*What breed of dog were they? *German Shepherd and a pitbull. The German Shepherd started everyone of them. The fights have since ceased from behavior modification and thyroid medication for the GSD

*Were they spayed/neutered? *German Shepherd no, pitbull yes


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, female and female, the first was a 3 year old GSD vs a 2 yr GSD, the second was 2 months ago a 5 yr old Cairn Terrier vs a 5 year old GSD, the Cairn started it, I have worked with her since than, she is a new rescue, and she is much better, but they are never alone together.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had the luck of never having a true dog fight in all the years I've had multiple dogs. Years ago, I did have one half grown mutt pup try to pin down my huge GSD Bear when he was very old, to assert a new pecking order. I grabbed him by the scruff and yelled at him and he never tried it again. I had a beagle named Pup that dominated everyone - GSD, lab, etc. She could take away a deer leg from the GSD. But it's like everyone knew she was so nasty about it that no one challenged her, so we left it alone. Otherwise, she was a happy-go-lucky dog that got along with the others. Which is kind of funny, because she was one of the short, small beagles. That's been the worst of it over the years in my household. Currently watching the situation I'm in now with a new introduction of a rather needy dog.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't vote, because they weren't both our dogs.
It was male/male
neutered GSD (our Kaos)/intact Pit bull (neighbor)
Kaos was 6 or 7/ Benny was 10

The dogs had been out in the yards at the same time for a few months, no real reactivity. They'd usually sniff and go their seperate ways. Well one day Benny was out with his owner and Kaos was out with me. The neighbor and I were going about our yardwork, but not making contact with each other. So the dogs both go up to the fence. Benny started sniffing, he finished, Kaos started sniffing. Both satisfied we thought. Kaos laid down by the fence and Benny walked over and peed on Kaos' face through the fence. Before I could even realize Kaos jumped the fence and went after Benny. Not a pretty sight. Luckily we both gave our dogs their relax commands and they both backed off, thank goodness. Scariest thing I had ever witnessed.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

OH sorry....just reread the title they both weren't my dogs....sorry:crazy:

As for my dogs....no. We have had little scuffles when Kaos gets annoyed, but usually a look or "enough" from me and that is as far as it goes.


OM goodness, I need more coffee...just realized I already put that disclaimer on my original answer. YIKES


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes or No? Yes

What were their sexes? Females

What were their ages? 5 and 4

What breed of dog were they? GSD and Boxer

Were they spayed/neutered? Both Spayed

Sierra generally starts them and Jax send her to the vet. Never again do I want more than one female, especially one with no confidence, at a time.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes or No? YES!

What were their sexes? 2 Females

What were their ages? 9 and 5

What breed of dog were they? GSD and Choco Lab

Were they spayed/neutered? Yes, both


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LaRen616 said:


> Yes or No?
> 
> What were their sexes?
> 
> ...


All GSD.

Yes. 

Female Vs. Female

They have varied but usually a young female (18 months to 2 yrs) deciding it was time to tell a mature female (6 plus) who is boss. 

Intact Vs. spayed, intact vs. intact, I have had spayed vs. spayed scuffles.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes or No? No 
Current pack all GSD's
At this moment they are: 
M - almost 4yr Intact
M - 10 months Intact
F - 5.5 yr Spayed
F- almost 3 yr Intact
F- 1.5 yr Spayed

No pack issues at all. Very happy about that!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Yes.

What were their sexes? Male and Female

What were their ages? 1.5 year old Male, 3 year old Female

What breed of dog were they? GSD

Were they spayed/neutered? No intacted.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> Yes or No?
> yes
> 
> What were their sexes?
> ...


multiple choice?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No. I've had female/female (gad and rottie cross) and male/female pairs (and female, female, male for a while too). 

My dog Massie was a very dominant female and she was often challenged by other females but I never allowed things to escalate. I chose Chama because she was a beta puppy. 

Rafi would like to be pushy with other males, especially if they are bigger and/or unneutered but I don't allow it and I definitely do not allow fighting. Anything that starts is stopped immediately and everyone is grounded for a week. ;-)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

2 female GSD`s, 2 year old challenged the 4 year old, both spayed, didn't go well for the younger one, or me, almost lost a finger, the 2 year old, had over 30 puncture marks, the 4 year old had 2, and I had 10, I had no choice but to get involved, older one had the younger one on her back and was doing the death shake as she had her by the throat


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes or No?

*Yes*

What were their sexes?

*Male/ Male*

What were their ages?

*11 / 2*

What breed of dog were they?

*Golden / GSD*


Were they spayed/neutered?

*Nuetered / Intact
*


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

*Yes or No?* No

*What were their sexes?* 2 Females, 1 Male

*What were their ages?* Currently 6.5 years and 2.5 years (GSDs) and 10 years (Pekingese)

*What breed of dog were they?* German Shepherd Dog (2) and Pekingese (1)

*Were they spayed/neutered? *1 Female GSD unaltered, 1 GSD female altered, 1 male Pekingese neutered.

Fortunate enough to say that I've never had a fight between any of my dogs. The unaltered female GSD and the neutered male Peke had a few loud scuffles with no contact (no more than two or three), and these were all when the GSD was a puppy (so they were roughly the same size) and were typically over a bone or other high-value item. 

I do have to say that my three have an excellent dynamic, though, are able to well get along with not only one another but outside dogs as well. The instance of scuffles was extinguished after the initial ones because while I don't really allow my dogs to be possessive with one another over property, I also don't allow any 'bullying' by one dog on the part of another dog. Only once the toy or snack is abandoned is it up for grabs, so if you want it, you'd better plan on keeping it close.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No fights here, just some snarky play that was broken up before anyone's feelings got hurt.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

1. Yes

2. Dodger(Pit/Lab Male , Lucky GSD Male; (Rumble in the Van)Daisy Female GSD , Lucky GSD : Three Dog Fight : Dodger, Lucky, Daisy

3. the 3 Dog fight Dodger 12 y,Daisy 4 y Lucky 1y
Daisy/Lucky Age at time of fight : Lucky 1 Daisy 4 

4. Dodger and Daisy spayed ,neutered; Lucky intact at time.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes or No? Yes

What were their sexes? Male and Female

What were their ages? 4 and 1

What breed of dog were they? GSDs

Were they spayed/neutered? Neutered and Spayed

Freyja usually pesters Angus, becoming more and more aggressive until he finally snaps. Usually starts when she does one of her "drive by's" when she runs past him and nips him. Her behavior usually starts when he doesn't want to play with her and she wants to play, and she continues to get herself more wired. I watch them like a hawk when I'm outside to prevent this behavior but every once in a while my guard drops. We've only had 4 fights so far, Angus definitely would win if they continued although she's stubborn enough that she won't give up. So far no veterinarian trips, and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

As I mentioned in another thread, I once had a bitch that would attack my older dog when she was in heat. Once spayed, she never did it again. That was the only time I've ever had a fight where there was blood drawn. Other than that, I have had a few extended snarks and some mouthing off, but nothing serious (knocks wood).


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, 2 spayed females, rottiweiler/lab (3 yrs) & duck toller (13 yrs)


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

No, but I only have one dog. When we have a doggie friend over they are usually extremely playful, laid-back labs. Dax also doesn't mind being told to back off and listens. I also dog-sit my parent's Westie a lot and there has never been a fight there.

Also, Dax is not neutered.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes or No? yes

What were their sexes? male and female

What were their ages? female age 2 1/2 male 8 years

What breed of dog were they? female gsd male rottx

Were they spayed/neutered? yes both speutered

i was in pantry closet, gsd came in to see what i was doing. male rottx walked by to see what i was doing, female gsd gave a signal i didnt see to male to back off. male ignored her and she went after him with me stuck in the middle of them. both dogs drew blood. gsd bit rotts ear and rott got gsds cheek area. no vet visit i fixed them up myself and they were fine. they never fought after that , and got along great for the next 7 years


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

_Yes or No?_ Yes

_What were their sexes?_ F / F

_What were their ages?_ 6 and 2,5

_What breed of dog were they?_ Mutt / German Shepherd

_Were they spayed/neutered?_ Yes / No

The mutt was not really mine, but my roommates dog. They had a small fight when they met, then a fight in a park and later a fight into the house. On the three times the mutt attacked my dog, which was kind of stupid, because all those time she lose, the last two ended in the hospital. By the third time it was the final reason why I moved, I'm certain that if I had continued living in that house Diabla would have killed that bitch sooner or later.

Still, Diabla keeps not being dog aggressive, it was THAT female who finally made her lose her temper, but right now I have a female foster and a male lab in training and none has problems with her or my male.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I had several incidents; I had a male and a female. Well, it was more the male beating up the female. They were in the outdoor kennel together and Dizan would get frustrated when he saw a dog outside the kennel and beat up Zena. I'd run out and find her cowering and him standing over the top of her. I asked a very smart lady who raises and trains GSDs. She said, " he's being a dumb male. Separate them." So I put a partition in the outdoor kennel. When he was beating on her, if she was laying in her favorite spot on the end of the couch, he would go over and nudge her and she would get down. After they were separated, he tried that and she growled at him. He stared at her for a sec and then went back to lay on the floor. I snickered but didn't interfer. hehe The other incident was with Zena's daughter. Zena used to put her mouth over Sirie's nose in a dominant way. What I didn't realize was Zena was biting her harder every time until Sirie couldn't stand it any more and a fight broke out. I pulled Zena off of Sirie and Dizan jumped her. I grabbed him and spanked both of them and said I hear a peep out of that back seat you guys are getting it again. On the drive home I didn't hear a sound while Sirie sat in the front with me looking very smug. ( She didn't get spanked. ) After that, if Zena went anywhere Sirie's nose I grabbed her and scolded her. She finally stopped it.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Have had fights between spayed adult females. In each case both were spayed, adlai in each cease one was a GSD. These were SERIOUS fights, not just arguments. They wanted to kill eachother.

Have had arguments between in intact males. Neither were GSDs. Just a lot of noise and afterwards they got over out and moved on. The females could never be together again without wanting to rip eachother to shreds. The males would stop with a "knock it off", the females, absolutely not.

Luckily these were all in the past, have not had so much as cross look nor a growl in quite a few years even when I had 3 dogs.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Never a *real* dog fight, no. Very occasional squabbles between the two oldest, yes. (Both spayed females) In those cases, I pulled one or the others tail back and/or gave them a sort of knock/sideways step to seperate them and that was that. I expect them to get over it right away and they do. It's usually always been my fault anyway for leaving something high value that should've been picked up.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes or No? Yes

What were their sexes? 2 Males

What were their ages? Age 2 and Age 3

What breed of dog were they? GSD/GSD

Were they spayed/neutered? Yes / No

~

They broke it up on their own almost as soon as it started. They have had squabbles before but this one was the only legit fight where blood was drawn. Not anything serious.

They are still best friends to this day .


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have had my dogs get into it with strange dogs but never there own pack members.

From the look of this poll looks like bitches will be bitches


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes

2 males...One is a GSD male about 2 yrs old (intact). One is a male terrier about 5 yrs old (neutered).

It's always a vicious, random attack from the GSD to the terrier. Has only happened 4 x's but I never know what sets it off. The GSD just attacks him. I use to walk them together until it happened on a walk.

The male GSD is very submissive to my older male and female GSD though.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

_Yes or No?_
Yes, unfortunately. 

_What were their sexes?_
With Aiden and Yoda - both males. 
Gracie and Sania - both females. 

_What were their ages?_
Aiden and Yoda were both 2. 
Gracie is roughly 4 or 5, Sania is roughly 13. 

_What breed of dog were they?_
Aiden/Yoda - both French bulldogs. 
Gracie - pit bull. Sania - lab. 

_Were they spayed/neutered?_
Yes to all. 

We rehomed Yoda due to the persistent fighting. We were afraid of coming home to a dead dog. 
Gracie and Sania are kept separate at all times.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, years ago. Breed: Alaskan Malamutes, male and female. Can't remember the exact ages, I think they were young. Always over food. We solved the problem by feeding them separately - one outside, one in the house. Kept apart until they finished their meal.......

Both were spayed/neutered.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes.
Male/female
3 years, 3 years
Both GSD's
Spayed and Neutered

These _sounded_ like horrific fights and I am not sure they would have stopped on their own as quickly as they did with me taking action. Neither one had any injuries. 

To stop them, I shake my jug at them. One time I had to throw it at them. Usually just the noise puts a stop to it, but that one fight was more intense and didn't stop until I actually threw the jug. I think part of what stopped them that time, was the fact that it did make contact with my bitch....and when I threw it...I had to put a lot of power into it to reach them and my feet were on a ledge- and in the process I landed on my face...LOL So when the jug made contact they stopped for sec, saw me on my face and the fight was over.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes or No? *Had a number of them between the same two dogs!*
What were their sexes? *Both are males!*
What were their ages? *Different ages ... started when Mac was about 3 and Slider about 1.*
What breed of dog were they?* Both are GSDs*
Were they spayed/neutered? *When the fights started and they were younger neither was neutered. Mac got neutered a couple years before Slider ... the fights continued. Still had fights after they both were neutered.*
*NOTE: EXCEPT FOR THE FIGHT MENTIONED BELOW, THE FIGHTS STOPPED WHEN I REALIZED THEY WERE TRIGGERED BY TOYS ... NO PLAYING WITH TOYS IN THE HOUSE ... THEY ARE SEPARATED WHEN OUTDOORS!!!*

Yes or No? *YES ... this was a 4 dog fight.*
What were their sexes? *Mac, Slider & Bruiser are males ... Faith is a bitch.*
What were their ages? *Mac was 11, Slider 9, Bruiser 6 and Faith 3.*
What breed of dog were they? *All 4 are GSDs*
Were they spayed/neutered? *Yes, all four were spayed/neutered.*
*SEE NOTE ABOVE! I let them out in the yard together thinking enough years had passed that they'd stop fighting over toys ... I WAS WRONG ... it was the worst fight I've ever had. All four engaged in the fight, it was very bloody and took me over 10 minutes to break up ... scared the crap out of me.*


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: dog fight*

Yes, but to be fair, one was a new arrival..
Between male and female
Both GSDs
male about 6 years old
female about 2
Male neutered, female spayed
Female was the newcomer and didn't know how to play nicely yet! Was her second day home and suddenly she didn't like playtime.
Male luckily was extremely easygoing and didn't try to hurt her, she was going for it all out..
Had to grab legs and pull her away....she wouldn't stop even when he stopped....:thumbsdown: I was lucky she didn't bite me.....
It took one halfway serious fight, and a couple squabbles, then she finally got the idea that we don't allow fights. She learned to trust us completely and we really didn't have any more trouble - took a couple months. 
Poor male got a small cut above his eye, no serious damage. He actually had the upper hand a few times but never took advantage. (he was in love, lol)
We still have her and while she is still very vocal in letting us know she doesn't like what our newer male does sometimes, (he's very playful) she stops immediately when I tell her to cool it. (previous male at rainbow bridge.,  )
Now, she's the elder who won't take squat from anybody, lol.


----------



## racer (Nov 5, 2010)

yes
female and male
male rottie 6 female rottie 5
neutered and spayed

both males
male rottie 6 male gsd 3
both neutered

the males fighting the rottie lost,the female /male fight I lost I got bit trying to break it up


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes or No? Yes

What were their sexes? 1 female 1 male

What were their ages? They are 5 years apart - it started at about 2 female/7 male and it still happens occasionally with displaced aggression 

What breed of dog were they? GSD/GSD

Were they spayed/neutered? Yes / yes

Almost every time it has happened the female was excited at something outside the fence, then the male went off and bit at her so she attacked him in displaced aggression. They also argued over a bully stick to the point that they don't get them any more. Now when she goes off, he heads for the door. I have broken them up in various ways, the most successful being the water hosed sprayed on them. I can call Raina off but Pyrate will continue until I get them separated by at least a gate or door. Whew it's hard work when they both weigh as much as I do. :crazy: So far no vet visits required.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes or No? Yes

What were their sexes? Female

What were their ages? 2 and 13 and middle-aged and 12

What breed of dog were they?Pomeranian mix vs GSD and Pit Bull mix vs GSD.

Were they spayed/neutered? All spayed.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes. Female/male. 6/2. GSD chow mix/ GSD. Spayed/neutered.


----------



## 2GSDmom (Aug 4, 2011)

jetscarbie--sounds familiar--Mara, our SF Husky/Pyrenees X used to attack Smoky, our SF Sheltie seemingly at random, for no apparent reason. They were very close in age--only a year apart, but a huge size difference--25 lbs as opposed to 125 lbs! After the third trip to the vet--this one at midnight on New Year's Eve--we separated them until we dicovered the cause--Smoky had been peeing on Mara's things--her bed, in her dog house...etc. Apparently, she was under the mistaken idea that because she got special treatment (got to sleep on the bed, couch, etc) that she ranked higher than the dog that was 100 lbs larger!

Our solution was to fence a small area of the yard off and make it exclusively Mara's--Smoky was not allowed to ever go in it for any reason. We also took the feather bed off our own bed and replaced Mara's bed with it, so her new bed smelled of Mom & Dad. Smoky was no longer allowed up on the bed or on the furniture--no more "special treatment" for the "cute little dog".

Smoky got the message very quickly that Mom & Dad decided who was the "Big Dog". After that, we had no problems, no more trips to the vet for stitches and we were able to eliminate the "Mara compound" in less than a year. We had many years of peace and tranquility up to Mara's passing 2 yrs ago at age 13. Smoky is still with us and is now 14 and still a little spitfire--she is currently riding roughshod on our two GSD NMs, Skete (14mos) and Teddy (3-1/2yrs).


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes, 2 male GSDs. 2 yrs apart, brothers

The fight would start with the younger who put on his stance and glare routine. The older would growl. I blamed it on the growler. Took me awhile to realize it was the younger jealous over attention to the other GSD or to the cat FGS!

The last time they got into a huge fight, the younger always started it, it was in a City Park when I threw the older's Frisbee for him The older was adored by everyone and many wanted a puppy like him.
I was mortified. They were LOUD!

So I sold the younger. I attributed it to his past owner when as a very young puppy he acquired Parvo at the breeder. His owner trying to make him feel better took him to bed and cuddled him all night. He expected all the attention all the time when I rescued him off a chain in a dirt pen.

One of the most gorgeous GSDs I've ever owned once his tail grew hair back and the crook in his tail disappeared, the ears were medicated for fly bites and put on good food, vaccinated and heartwormed.
He sucked at fence jumping or should have learned to take his tail with him.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Yes or No?


No


LaRen616 said:


> What were their sexes?


M/F



LaRen616 said:


> What were their ages?


 Almost 2 yo now


LaRen616 said:


> What breed of dog were they?


GSD/GR
[


LaRen616 said:


> FONT=Comic Sans MS]Were they spayed/neutered?[/FONT]


no


----------

